# Soda Stream Thread Size



## Robbo2234 (6/5/11)

Hi Brewers,


can some one tell me what size of thread is on the soda stream bottles?
I am planning on making my own reg bottle adaptor any tips?


Thanks


----------



## Doogiechap (6/5/11)

Bloke this page has most of the info you are chasing 
Cheers
Doug


----------

